# Who to believe???



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*HFCS Potentially Dangerous When Even Slightly Heated
From Eureka Alert*

Researchers have established the conditions that foster formation of potentially dangerous levels of a toxic substance in the high-fructose corn syrup (HFCS) often fed to honey bees. Their study, which appears in the current issue of ACS' bi-weekly Journal of Agricultural and Food Chemistry, could also help keep the substance out of soft drinks and dozens of other human foods that contain HFCS. The substance, hydroxymethylfurfural (HMF), forms mainly from heating fructose.

In the new study, Blaise LeBlanc and Gillian Eggleston and colleagues note HFCS's ubiquitous usage as a sweetener in beverages and processed foods. Some commercial beekeepers also feed it to bees to increase reproduction and honey production. When exposed to warm temperatures, HFCS can form HMF and kill honeybees. Some researchers believe that HMF may be a factor in Colony Collapse Disorder, a mysterious disease that has killed at least one-third of the honeybee population in the United States . 


The scientists measured levels of HMF in HFCS products from different manufacturers over a period of 35 days at different temperatures. As temperatures rose, levels of HMF increased steadily. Levels jumped dramatically at about 120 degrees Fahrenheit. "The data are important for commercial beekeepers, for manufacturers of HFCS, and for purposes of food storage. Because HFCS is incorporated as a sweetener in many processed foods, the data from this study are important for human health as well," the report states. It adds that studies have linked HMF to DNA damage in humans. In addition, HMF breaks down in the body to other substances potentially more harmful than HMF.


==========================================================


*HFCS Not Dangerous When Even Slightly Heated, Says Corn Refinerâs Association *Storage standards and temperature control for HFCS mean human health is not at risk from the formation of hydroxymethylfurfural (HMF), the Corn Refiners Association asserts, which also refutes suggestions that the toxin could be a factor in honeybee colony collapse disorder. 

In a new study by published in the Journal of Agriculture and Food Chemistry, USDA researchers measured HMF levels in samples of HFCS over a 35 day time frame, at temperatures of 31.5, 40.0, 49.0 and 68.8Âºc. 


Study leader LeBlanc and team saw that HMF levels increased steadily with temperature, and that there was a dramatic jump at 49 Âºc â a finding they said is important for commercial beekeepers, for manufacturers of HFCS, and for purposes of food storage. 


But the CRN has called the study "flawed", and emphasized that its members have safety measures and best practices in place. 


Dr John White of White Technical Research, a consultant whose clients include the CRN, told FoodNavigator.com that there are well-established and widely-available industry storage standards for HFCS: for HFCS 55 the temperature standard is between 75ÂºF and 86 ÂºF (23.9 ÂºC to 30 ÂºC), and for HFCS 42 between 95ÂºF and 106 ÂºF (35 ÂºC to 41.1 ÂºC). 


Moreover, the standards specify use of containers made with stainless steel or mild steel coated with stainless steel material. 


âClearly LeBlanc used extreme conditions aimed at maximising HMF formation which contradicted both temperature and vessel composition specifications. It should be noted that any syrup source subjected to such harsh treatment would produce elevated levels of HMF,â White said, on behalf of the Corn Refiners Association. 


No danger to bees or humans 


The CRA and White say the risk of HMF to humans presented by the new study are also over-egged. They say that a 2000 study by Janzowski et al discounts HMF as posing a serious health risk to humans. 


The new study also suggested that the formation of HMF could be a factor in the decline in honey bee populations, known as colony collapse disorder (CCD). It leant on a study published in 1966 by Bailey to support claims that the toxin that causes gut ulceration and dysentery-like symptoms in bees. 


HFCS is given to bees to stimulate brood rearing and boost honey production. But according to White, properly stored HFCS would not pose a risk for honeybees. 


He cites a study by Jachimowicz et al, published in 1975, which saw that concentrations of up to 3mg HMF per 100g of solution was harmless for bees. This would mean that the base HMF level established by LeBlanc, of 30 parts per million (ppm) is also harmless. 


âHoneybee producers clearly violate published storage recommendations when they expose HFCS to excessive temperatures and store it for prolonged periods in unapproved containers.â 


Nor was HFCS cited as a potential cause of CCD published this year in the Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences; rather, ribosomal RNA degradation was seen to be the likely cause. 


FoodNavigatorâs article on the original study is available here http://www.foodnavigator.com/Science-Nutrition/Researchers-warn-of-toxin-increase-in-heated-HFCS 


References 


Apidologie 1975; 6:121-143
âProblems of invert sugar as food for honeybeesâ
Authors: Jachimowicz, T; El Sherbiny, G. 


Journal of Agriculture and Food Science 2009, 57, 736907376
DOI: 10.1021/jf9014526 Formation of hydroxymethylfurfural in domestic high fructose corn syrup and its toxicity to the honey bee (Apis mellifera) Authors: LeBlanc, B; Eggleston, G; Sammataro, D; Cornett, C; Dufault, R; Deeby, T; St Cyr, E. 


Food Chemical Toxicology 2000; 38:801-809
â5-Hydroxymethylfurfural: assessment of mutagenicity, DNA-damaging potential and reactivity toward cellular glutathioneâ
Janzowski, C; Glaab, B; Samimi, E; Schlatter, J; Eisenbrand, G. 


:shrug: Al


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

So.....Al, which report do YOU believe? :shrug:


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

The corn people say it is safe when kept at optimum temperature. Now, a tanker truck sitting in the summer sun is absolutely going to stay below 105 F. NOT!!!

Remember, arsenic is safe as long as you don't ingest it. Reread the
corn"Y" people's report and see how they so carefully chose their words.


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm with Iddee.  

Our family has avoided anything with HFCS for many years now. Heck - I don't even purchase dog food that contains it.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

> Says Corn Refinerâs Association ...


Looks like one of the reports might have a slight bias! I remember that for many years the tobacco companies regularly produced studies showing that cigarettes had no harmful effects to health.

Just to be fair, I did a bit more googling on this. I wondered if perhaps the first report might have been sponsored by some cane sugar consortium or such. It turns out that the research in the first report was done at USDA's Carl Hayden Bee Research Center in Tucson.

I believe the first report has higher credibility.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

At this springs bee conferance we had a speaker from the Tuson AZ. bee lab there. She talked about HFCS and the storage of it. she said at that time most beekeepers did not have the proper storage set up to keep it from turning into *formic acid.*. 
So of course we will not be useing HFCS in our operation, and believe the Eureka Alert report.

We are also lucky enough we live in the sugar beet growing valley so can buy our sugar by the pallet.


 Al


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

&#8220;Honeybee producers clearly violate published storage recommendations when they expose HFCS to excessive temperatures and store it for prolonged periods in unapproved containers.&#8221; 

Many recipes call for Corn Syrup to be heated on the stove, to thicken.

Such is common practice.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Corn syrup yes but not HFCS.
There is a differance.

 Al


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Okay I screwed up the link, but the following quote is from the Karo corn syrup website.



> ... *Karo* pancake syrup is a naturally thick maple flavor pancake and waffle topping made of corn syrup, *high fructose corn syrup*, caramel color, salt, potassium sorbate (to protect quality), natural and artificial colors.
> 
> *Karo light corn syrup* is a mixture of corn syrup and *high fructose corn syrup* (to provide increased sweetness) and is flavored with salt and pure vanilla. It is clear and colorless, with a moderately sweet flavor.
> 
> Karo dark corn syrup is a mixture of corn syrup and a small amount of refiners' syrup (a cane sugar product with a molasses-like flavor). Caramel flavor, sodium benzoate (a preservative), salt, and caramel color are added. Dark corn syrup has a rich brown color and distinctive flavor.




If you go into a grocery store and you buy 'corn syrup' you are buying HFCS.

Corn syrup = HFCS [so says Karo the manufacturer]


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Karo Syrup - Lifes Sweetest Little Secret


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

"High-fructose corn syrup (HFCS) â called isoglucose[1] in the UK and glucose-fructose in Canada â comprises any of a group of corn syrups that has undergone enzymatic processing to convert its glucose into fructose and has then been mixed with pure corn syrup (100% glucose) to produce a desired sweetness."

Straight from wiki. No, they are not the same.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Iddee said:


> "High-fructose corn syrup (HFCS) â called isoglucose[1] in the UK and glucose-fructose in Canada â comprises any of a group of corn syrups that has undergone enzymatic processing to convert its glucose into fructose and has then been mixed with pure corn syrup (100% glucose) to produce a desired sweetness."
> 
> Straight from wiki. No, they are not the same.


Lets compare 'corn syrup' to a multivitamin, and HFCS to vitamin A.

Both vitamin A and a multivitamin are vitamins.

Not all vitamins are in vitamin A.

A multivitamin might have vitamin A in it though.



So it is with 'Corn Syrup' and HFCS.

Technically by definition 'corn syrup' and HFCS are different things, though they both come from corn and are both sugars.

The primary manufacturer of 'corn syrup' in the US for marketing in grocery stores says that their 'corn syrup' has HFCS blended in it.

So when you or I go to a store and purchase 'corn syrup', we are getting a product with HFCS in it.

Which turns poisonous if heated to 120 or hotter, or if stored in any container other than stainless steel.


----------



## dakine (Jul 26, 2009)

What temp does the soda can in the trash get to with HFCS that the bees like? Like a 7-11, parks, Grocery stores?


----------

